# Too Young for Baptism?



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2009)

I am currently listening to an mp3 by one of the associate pastors at Capitol Hill Baptist Church (Mark Dever/Nine Marks). Near the end, he gave an illustration about the elements of worship (which he credited to Ligon Duncan): read the word, preach the word, pray the word, sing the word, see the word. For the last item ("see the word"), he is referring to the sacraments/ordinances of baptism and the Lord's Supper. Very good stuff.

The problem (a problem for me) is in an illustration he gave where he said the past Sunday worship CHBC had two baptisms during the morning worship service. One was a 17 year old young man who had been discipled for a years in the church. He said that CHBC did not ordinarily baptize someone so young, and they considered 17 to be "too young" (although he was baptized as a sort of "special case").

Dever and Nine Marks do a lot of great things in service of the church, but that seems a bit odd to me. 17 is too young for baptism? Are there other Baptist churches that are like-minded?


----------



## Herald (Jul 25, 2009)

Tim,

We do not attach an age limit on baptism. The candidate is interviewed by the elders to ascertain the veracity of their profession (as far as finite man is able to know). If we are satisfied, then baptism will be administered.

CHBC is not alone in their practice. Some churches attach baptism with membership, and the comprehension/ability to vote. In other words, they will not baptize an eight year old because they may not have the ability to comprehend the issues of the church; especially those issues that need to be voted on. Personally, I have no problem separating the two, nor do I see an inconsistency in doing so.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 25, 2009)

I grew up in a Reformed Baptist Church and was baptized at age 7 upon my credible profession of faith. Like any membership candidate I was interviewed by the elders and gave my testimony.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 25, 2009)

I think the speaker misspoke.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I am currently listening to an mp3 by one of the associate pastors at Capitol Hill Baptist Church (Mark Dever/Nine Marks). Near the end, he gave an illustration about the elements of worship (which he credited to Ligon Duncan): read the word, preach the word, pray the word, sing the word, see the word. For the last item ("see the word"), he is referring to the sacraments/ordinances of baptism and the Lord's Supper. Very good stuff.
> 
> The problem (a problem for me) is in an illustration he gave where he said the past Sunday worship CHBC had two baptisms during the morning worship service. One was a 17 year old young man who had been discipled for a years in the church. He said that CHBC did not ordinarily baptize someone so young, and they considered 17 to be "too young" (although he was baptized as a sort of "special case").
> 
> Dever and Nine Marks do a lot of great things in service of the church, but that seems a bit odd to me. 17 is too young for baptism? Are there other Baptist churches that are like-minded?



As in the practice to which Bill alludes our church associates baptism with membership in the church and also expects full participation membership (as opposed to two tier membership). I believe that the youngest person we baptized was fifteen and that would be more the exception than the rule.


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2009)

From their website:

"...This would normally be when the child has matured, and is beginning to live more self-consciously as an individual, making their own choices, having left the God-given, intended child-like dependence on their parents for the God-given, intended mature wisdom which marks one who has felt the tug of the world, the flesh and the devil, but has decided, despite these allurements, to follow Christ. While it is difficult to set a certain number of years which are required for baptism, it is appropriate to consider the candidate’s maturity. The kind of maturity that we feel it is wise to expect is the maturity which would allow that son or daughter to deal directly with the church as a whole, and not, fundamentally, to be under their parents’ authority. As they assume adult responsibilities (sometime in late high school with driving, employment, non-Christian friends, voting, legality of marriage), then part of this, we would think, would be to declare publicly their allegiance to Christ by baptism.

"With the consent and encouragement of Christian parents who are members, we will carefully consider requests for baptism before a child has left the home, but would urge the parents to caution at this point..."

Capitol Hill Baptist Church Baptism of Children


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I would have assumed baptism on a credible profession of faith would have been the overarching rule, but the "household" argument (for lack of a better term) does make it easier to understand the practice. That clarifies the exception of which the speaker spoke, as he referenced the fact that this young man's father was in prison, and hence the household structure was disrupted.


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I would have assumed baptism on a credible profession of faith would have been the overarching rule, but the "household" argument (for lack of a better term) does make it easier to understand the practice. That clarifies the exception of which the speaker spoke, as he referenced the fact that this young man's father was in prison, and hence the household structure was disrupted.



On down in that link, they do talk about the situation of younger men who don't have Christian parents.

While I would disagree with them, they do have a coherent, thought out position on the issue - and I understand the problem that they are reacting to.


----------

